# !!!strange hybrid tutorial!!!



## mzreyes (May 13, 2007)

ingredients
*brushes- kabuki, 187, 168, 213, 224, 217, 219, 239, 219

face..
concealor & powder
dark msf
peachiness/blushbaby blush duo
pearl sunshine b/p

eyes..
baselight paint
rose blanc e/s
goldmine e/s
moonflower e/s
plumage e/s
provence pig.
vanilla pig.
nightfish f/l
tealo p/p
fascinating e/k
NYC glamour lashes

lips..
pink treat c/l
flowerplay l/s
love nectar l/g
and later on I wiped it all off and slapped on some vital spark l/g 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

start with your prepped canvas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 concealor, powder, filled brows.. and and and!!! apply baselight paint all over, from lashline to brow..

then, apply rose blanc to the lid with the 213 brush. I dusted a bit of goldmine on top with the 217.





Then, take your 224 and apply moonflower in the crease. I sorta had to put several layers of it to get the intensity I wanted.
closed..




open..





Take the 219 brush, and with plumage, make this beautiful harsh, unblended V-shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



closed..




open..





Then blend your heart out with the 224!! (dipped it in plumage before blending..)
closed..




open..





so far........ we have this!









and and and.. I sorta missed a couple pictures here.. For my highlight, I used the 217 brush to blend provence into the edge moonflower, and all the way up to my brow. The took the 239 brush and applied vanilla pig. and directly under my brow.









Line your eyes using the 211 brush (or whatever e/l you prefer) and nightfish f/l.. Then put on the lashes..





Line your waterline with fascinating e/k, and line with teal p/p right under your lower lashes.. And somewhere in between, I brushed my brows with clear brow set.










line your smackers with pink treat, then apply flowerplay, and brush love nectar on top!! oh yes... and my msf, blush, and beautypowder magically appeared out of nowhere  





ok?!





Then I wiped on the pink l/s and put on some vital spark after lunch. lol!!





hope you guys liked it!


----------



## Cruzpop (May 13, 2007)

HELLA gorgeous ma. You have great blending skills. Kudos for you!


----------



## breathless (May 13, 2007)

why, thank you! you have wonderful tuts! this one is awesome!


----------



## Shimmer (May 13, 2007)

girl you better enter this into the tutorial contest! GORGEOUS!


----------



## yummy411 (May 13, 2007)

you know i totally love your tuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  great job!


----------



## macface (May 13, 2007)

you are always looking pretty.I  would  love for you  to do my makeup.


----------



## MACisME (May 13, 2007)

what a difference liner makes! easy tut! thanks girl


----------



## BinkysBaby (May 13, 2007)

Fabulous as usual.


----------



## Karen_B (May 13, 2007)

I love it! Now I have to go buy Moonflower e/s...


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I love it! Now I have to go buy Moonflower e/s..._

 
LOL ME TOO ! and on that note .. I actually went out and bought the pandamonium quad because of this http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69971 tutorial mzreyes did. 

great tutorial as usual ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you rock ..


----------



## applefrite (May 13, 2007)

You are beautiful makeup . Good job . Thank you .


----------



## Jayne (May 13, 2007)

great tut' !!!! 
your blending is amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for sharing it with us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N.B. : i really need plumage


----------



## missmacqtr (May 13, 2007)

wow pretty!


----------



## mystikgarden (May 13, 2007)

That is beautiful!! I love the 2nd l/s you have on!


----------



## lipshock (May 13, 2007)

I love your tutorials!

This is such a pretty look, I am definitely going to have to replicate this when I go out tonight.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You, gorgeous girl, keep these tutorials coming!


----------



## Hilly (May 13, 2007)

great tut! ur gorgeous!


----------



## coachkitten (May 13, 2007)

You are so freaking talented with your blending and so creative.  I am going to have to steal this look from you & try it out.  Your eye brows are amazing.  Please tell me you get them waxed because if you don't I demand a tutorial on how you get your brows like that!


----------



## mzreyes (May 13, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone! I threw this together pretty quick, that's why I forgot to take a couple pics and some of my MU magically appears out of nowhere. lol!! I totally forgot that I had petal point blush, too. Anywho.. I love this collection!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_girl you better enter this into the tutorial contest! GORGEOUS!_

 
*oh man I forgot that we still had those. lol!*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_what a difference liner makes! easy tut! thanks girl_

 
*yeaaaaa!!! I can't go without it. It doesn't feel right and I don't feel complete without it!*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karen_B* 

 
_I love it! Now I have to go buy Moonflower e/s..._

 
*ya know, when I first saw it here on specktra, I didn't think it was that great. And I still dont think its GREAT, but it's a pretty color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_You are so freaking talented with your blending and so creative.  I am going to have to steal this look from you & try it out.  Your eye brows are amazing.  Please tell me you get them waxed because if you don't I demand a tutorial on how you get your brows like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*I don't wax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I have gone through A LOT of trial and error to get them to where they are now. lol.. I did a brow  tut awhile ago ---> http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=69963*


----------



## Emmi (May 13, 2007)

You look gorgeous.


----------



## iamgrape1119 (May 13, 2007)

i just LOVE your tutorials!!!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 13, 2007)

love it! and the lips are so sexy!


----------



## triccc (May 13, 2007)

I love your lips!

and the look! thanks for another awesome tutorial.


----------



## MisaMayah (May 14, 2007)

I Love it - great breakdown, easy to follow =o)
You're so pretty - I luv ur brows!!


----------



## Kim. (May 14, 2007)

Beautiful! Hope to see more tuts from you.


----------



## tadzio79 (May 14, 2007)

thanks for an awesome tut!!!


----------



## Aussiechick28 (May 14, 2007)

I love all the FOTDs and tutorials you do. 

I am in love with the Strange Hybrid collection, so this tutorial is special to me.  It turns out you did your eye makeup (with the exception of the undereye stuff) the exact same way I do mine with moonflower, provence and rose blanc - it made me feel warm and fuzzy. 

What also looks really good is deep blue green pigment instead of/or in addition to the plumage in the outer v. 

Oh, and my tip for making moonflower shadow more instense is that i put it over Sharksin S/S.  On my skin this definitely makes it pop more. 

Good Job on the tutorial!!


----------



## makeupgal (May 16, 2007)

Your tutorials are amazing and so very helpful.  Definately enter this in the tut contest cuz you'll get my vote for sure!


----------



## Odette (May 16, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## juicyaddict (May 16, 2007)

why am i so late in catching this??? i've been waiting on this but i guess i got busy lurking elsewhere.  i love love this!  you are so talented, very creative!  this is makeup art!


----------



## Beautiful1 (May 18, 2007)

Your Tut Totally Rocks And Thanks For Posting It!


----------



## Ciara (May 22, 2007)

This tutorial was great!!!  

I need to get me a 219 brush to help me do that "v"
thats on my to do list this weekend
i always used my blending brush to do the "v"...and never liked the way it came out.

You got my vote....thanks for sharing.


----------



## ginger9 (May 22, 2007)

Damn girl you look F-I-N-E! Love, love, love your tuts and looks! Thanks for taking time to to another wonderful tutorial


----------



## mzreyes (May 22, 2007)

0o0o0o yesss. The 219 brush is a beautiful thaaaaang


----------



## Simi (May 23, 2007)

Wow, very beautiful look. I love the tutorial
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Thank you very much for the tutorial.


----------



## NaturallyME (May 26, 2007)

i love that color combo


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

That looks great!  Thanks for posting


----------



## june19th (May 29, 2007)

Thanks so much for this tut! This is SUCH a pretty look, and you did a great job explaining it.. I will have to try it very soon!


----------



## mslips (May 30, 2007)

this is def gorgeous i love yer brows too


----------



## mzreyes (May 31, 2007)

thanks!!!!


----------



## JCBean (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Schnurbseltini (May 31, 2007)

Nice tut and I LOVE your brows, wow!


----------



## Vale (Jun 1, 2007)

I love It!

Thanks for the Tut


----------



## Showgirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Your makeup always totally rocks!!!! And you're soooooo pretty!!


----------



## xSazx (Jun 2, 2007)

I love this! Def gonna have to try it!


----------



## xJUDYx (Jun 2, 2007)

looking great as always! one of these days i'll try your tuts. they'll never look good as the original though!


----------



## Simi (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 5, 2007)

Gorgeous! I wish I had half your talent!!!


----------



## miss.vampira (Jun 6, 2007)

You have wicked makeup skills and your eyebrows are *so* neat!


----------



## susu (Jun 7, 2007)

wow.. the eyeliner is gorgeous!!!


----------



## EvilFairyQueen (Jun 7, 2007)

WOW. You look gorgeous! Thanks a lot for sharing!


----------



## EyeshadowJunkie (Jun 10, 2007)

beautiful! i am gonna try this today!


----------



## ankheera (Jun 11, 2007)

it's fab!! thanks!


----------



## daFilli (Jun 11, 2007)

that was great. ur a v.pretty girl.


----------



## daFilli (Jun 13, 2007)

i tried this for work! yayyy i got compliments!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

love the lip color!


----------



## Fati (Jul 9, 2007)

loved it!

your blending is WOW!


----------



## MAC_fanatic (Jul 11, 2007)

Your brows are hella nice =] I love it!


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 11, 2007)

So pretty! Love your eyebrows, wish mine looked so awesome.


----------



## LaPrincessa (Jul 16, 2007)

u blend so well


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 16, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## pinkchampagne (Jul 17, 2007)

gorgeous!! you're so talented


----------



## LaChinita (Jul 19, 2007)

I love this tutorial!!!  You blended those colors really well and I just LOVE, LOVE, LOVE ur brows!!!


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Nov 30, 2007)

Beautiful....


----------



## user11 (Sep 3, 2008)

pretty good


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Sep 5, 2008)

beautiful tut


----------



## kittykit (Sep 19, 2008)

Love it! Thank you for sharing


----------



## MareMare (Sep 20, 2008)

You always do awesome work


----------



## ramieee (Sep 22, 2008)

great look!  i luv ur eyebrows!! what do u use on them?


----------



## Miss Lore (Oct 18, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Oct 18, 2008)

Your brows are perfection!!


----------

